# ET one or two?



## Gaffo (Jun 22, 2009)

We've just been placed with a donor and are probably looking at ET end of Jan.

Looking through the consent forms we're confused about whether to agree to the transfer or one or two embryos.  The literature seems to steer towards the implantation or one given the risks with twins.

Appreciate any advice.....?


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, this is a difficult one and such a personal decision. There are many threads here on FF which debate the pros and cons of 1 vs 2 embryos - maybe do a bit of a search on this?

I personally would always opt for 2 - having had 3 failed IUI and 5 failed IVF treatments (both OE and DE) it feels pretty unlikely that I would end up with twins and I would want to maximise my chances of having one healthy baby. And if I did end up with twins, then I'm sure I'd cope with it  

Wishing you the best of luck with your decision
Suitcase
x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

After our fresh DE cycle was BFN (tfrd two good day 3 embryos) we went for two again, blasts, in our FET, and got twins. Twins are lovely, but I did spend most of the pg worrying they'd be born too early. I would be wary if i was in the same situation again. one embryo at day 5, i'd try for.


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

My clinic tends to go down the 1 embryro route altho if the embryos aren't the best of quality they will put 2 in.

I was only allowed just the one embryo whether good or not so good quality fro health reason.

I s'pose its your choice hunni and what you would prefer.

xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

We went with two to maximise our chances and am over the moon to say that both stuck around and we are now the proud parents of twins   

There are obviously risks with twin pregnancies however I have to say that I was never worried as it seemed "normal" to me as my family are full of twins - ours being the forth set on my side in last 10 years - and none of my family ever had difficulties so it never occurred to me that I would      Luckily for us it was plain sailing for me and the pregnancy was relatively easy and I enjoyed it immensely (I didn't even get any morning sickness  ) 

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------

